# morbark or woodsman



## capecodtree (Aug 31, 2010)

For the same money what do you guys think? an 04 morbark 2400 xl 250hp/winch 600hrs or a woodsman 07 18xx 213 hp/winch 960hrs.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 31, 2010)

I own a Vermeer but I have a feeling the majority in here prefer the Morbark over the Woodsman.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 31, 2010)

capetrees said:


> I own a Vermeer but I have a feeling the majority in here prefer the Morbark over the Woodsman.



that is because you don't know your ass from your elbow.


that woodsman loves to chip. be sure to check over all the hydraulics if you look into it though.

we have 5 woodsman at the shop. no other machine can chip like a woodsman. that seems to be what i've noticed.

the woodsman design is perfect for chipping. all feedwheel and behind said feedwheel it goes right to the drum. no dead space at all.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 31, 2010)

oldirty said:


> that is because you don't know your ass from your elbow.




:hmm3grin2orange:

Ya, make sure you kick the tires too.

Btw, what chipper do you own old dirty?


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know oldirty won't agree, but i'll swear my bandit will throw chips better than a woodsman.  But i don't have his experience with them either. 


Morbark is popular around here. Have spent alot of hours behind them without many problems.


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 1, 2010)

I had both of those chippers, although earlier models. My 2002 Woodsman 18X was by far, the best chipper I ever had. I did have Woodsman put in a blower on the 18X when I placed my order. It normally doesn't come with one, but because I chipped a lot of palm fronds, I wanted to make sure it didn't clog. I had clogging problems with my Morbark on palms. With a blower from one of those C&D chippers added to the 18X, it rarely clogged, and only if I was chipping something like banana trunks. If I mixed the banana trunks with tree branches, no problem.

I would definitely take the 07 Woodsman over the 04 Morbark. The chippers get improved each year and a late model Woodsman is an awesome chipper. I sold my 18X to a guy who had a Morbark. He sold it to buy mine when he found out I was selling it. He told me the 18X is easily 4 times faster his old Morbark. But to be fair, you need to know that his Morbark was a 12 inch machine, and I had modified the speed of feedwheels on the Woodsman to twice the factory setting. When he demo'd my chipper and saw it chipping 8 inch dia. eucalyptus branches at 180 fpm, he had to have it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Take some time and shop the WOODSMAN , you will see a bunch for sale with less than 2k in hrs. and cheap , which can only mean a couple of things they are not in demand or they were bought and not liked ...... When you look at Morbark and Vermeer they usually have many more hrs. and are often quite a bit older for the same or more money? Why If you think that I am full of it check the Tree Trader online there are three 18xx for sale all newer than 06 with less than 2k hrs cheap when compared to a morbark , companies can buy 2 machines for the price of 1 good one so it makes sense for a larger company too use them there cheap and inturn expendable..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 1, 2010)

Only Morbarks here!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

capetrees said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ya, make sure you kick the tires too.
> 
> Btw, what chipper do you own old dirty?



actually pierre, the hydraulic issue is a big one. but once its dialed the woodsman cannot be beat when it comes to chipping wood. 

as far as owning a chipper. well if i was to really want to even feel like owning one it would not be a little pos chipper like the one you got. 

if i really felt the need to own and run my own chit i would buy a chipper that could actually be able to produce for me on a job and not slow me down.

you owning your own chipper just proves to me that any jerk off can buy a piece of equipment and pretend to be a service. you are a small time tree guy and a big time fag. 

does your saddle still have its shine? you a joke man. i know this. i've read enough of your posts to know that you lack skill and or talent. you just a mutt up in a tree with no saddle or rope cutting away not caring about where it lands. the very type of tree guy that i yell out the window "HACKAH" as i drive by and shake my head.

you really do suck, dude.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> , companies can buy 2 machines for the price of 1 good one so it makes sense for a larger company too use them there cheap and inturn expendable..



??

last one that showed up at jm's door was like 125k or some chit. that don't sound cheap.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 1, 2010)

Regardless of whether its a Vermeer, Morbark or Woodsman, you're going to use whatever your boss tells you to use. I'm sure his questions are being asked of those that own or have worked on one unlike yourself. Stay up in the trees.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

if thats the case then homo. you had no right entering this particular thread seeing as how you run a baby vermeer.

where as i work day in and day out with one of 3 different woodsman machines ( the 790, the 18xx grapple, or the 18xx OR when i have side work i use the 18x) i do in fact have more to offer to this thread than you could ever possibly imagine of being able to share. whats that i just listed......4 different WOODSMAN machines that i get to run.

how many woodsman or morbarks have you put in hours running? put the hog back in your mouth and shut up.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 1, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Regardless of whether its a Vermeer, Morbark or Woodsman, you're going to use whatever your boss tells you to use. I'm sure his questions are being asked of those that own or have worked on one unlike yourself. Stay up in the trees.



Your chipper is a little bit girly dude.. if I have to be honest about it that is..


----------



## capetrees (Sep 1, 2010)

Mines as big as I need. I don't have any "issues" here I need a big chipper to show my manhood. 

But then again, this thread isn't about me or my chipper.

:arg:


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

capetrees said:


> But then again, this thread isn't about me or my chipper.
> 
> :arg:



then why the hell did you mention it in the 2nd post of this thread?

you have nothing to offer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if thats the case then homo. you had no right entering this particular thread seeing as how you run a baby vermeer.
> 
> where as i work day in and day out with one of 3 different woodsman machines ( the 790, the 18xx grapple, or the 18xx OR when i have side work i use the 18x) i do in fact have more to offer to this thread than you could ever possibly imagine of being able to share. whats that i just listed......4 different WOODSMAN machines that i get to run.
> 
> how many woodsman or morbarks have you put in hours running? put the hog back in your mouth and shut up.



Dang Dirty Old Dude!,, You sound pissed off! You OK? If all you ever had was Hamburger, how do you know you won't like Morbark? (steak)
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ??
> 
> last one that showed up at jm's door was like 125k or some chit. that don't sound cheap.



Compared to the same machine in red or yellow for 165K yea it is .....I am here cause I like the Morbark machines as much as the Vermeers, why you here you have neither.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if thats the case then homo. you had no right entering this particular thread seeing as how you run a baby vermeer.
> 
> where as i work day in and day out with one of 3 different woodsman machines ( the 790, the 18xx grapple, or the 18xx OR when i have side work i use the 18x) i do in fact have more to offer to this thread than you could ever possibly imagine of being able to share. whats that i just listed......4 different WOODSMAN machines that i get to run.
> 
> how many woodsman or morbarks have you put in hours running? put the hog back in your mouth and shut up.



But not maintain , thats the point of this thread, if I worked hourly for someone and he bought a chipper I wouldn't care less of its quality or cost to operate... Believe me I know cause we used to run 30 WC17 for 10 crews and at any given time there were 4 being worked on , just the the NEW HOLLAND skidders that we had outta 25 machines there were never more the 20 running at once..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Dirty Old Dude!,, You sound pissed off! You OK? If all you ever had was Hamburger, how do you know you won't like Morbark? (steak)
> Jeff



Right if there was a thread about cranes he would say Altec and Grove are the best and all others suck ...


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I truck it to a farm and burn it, biiitches.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Regardless of whether its a Vermeer, Morbark or Woodsman, you're going to use whatever your boss tells you to use. I'm sure his questions are being asked of those that own or have worked on one unlike yourself. Stay up in the trees.





treeclimber101 said:


> But not maintain , thats the point of this thread, if I worked hourly for someone and he bought a chipper I wouldn't care less of its quality or cost to operate... Believe me I know cause we used to run 30 WC17 for 10 crews and at any given time there were 4 being worked on , just the the NEW HOLLAND skidders that we had outta 25 machines there were never more the 20 running at once..



I'm a bit surprised and guess i have no place commenting in this thread either. How is the owner's opinion of the machine more valuable than the opinion of the guys that run the machine every day? About the only thing my boss knows about the bandit i run for him is how much it cost, how often we do maintenance on it, and how much it costs in fuel (and oddly enough i know all that about the machine too.) I've been the one running it from hour one and know every quirk, problem, in and out of the machine.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I'm a bit surprised and guess i have no place commenting in this thread either. How is the owner's opinion of the machine more valuable than the opinion of the guys that run the machine every day? About the only thing my boss knows about the bandit i run for him is how much it cost, how often we do maintenance on it, and how much it costs in fuel (and oddly enough i know all that about the machine too.) I've been the one running it from hour one and know every quirk, problem, in and out of the machine.



I agree maybe your right , I am not discrediting that guys who run the machines but the question is which one is best to own , so that includes all aspects including original cost and how many years of service they will provide , right or am I wrong


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I agree maybe your right , I am not discrediting that guys who run the machines but the question is which one is best to own , so that includes all aspects including original cost and how many years of service they will provide , right or am I wrong



Ah, i see, *best to own.* I missed that subtle semantic. I was thinking best to run. You are right, too many owners i know are more concerned with how cheap they can get the machine and how long it will run with little to no maintenance before crumbling. You forgot resale though. They are often concerned with how much they can resell the wrecked machine for. Thinking about outfits and owners i know, i can see how this would be far more valuable to an owner. Thank you for clearing that up.

To the op, i have no opinion on either machine, even though the first decade of my career was spent feeding a morbark on a daily basis.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 2, 2010)

see what i deal with here wulf? little mutt jumping all around me trying to bite my ankles. 



eddie. who changes the knives? checks the oil? the hydro? changes hoses when they blow? turns the wrench if need be? am i mechanic no but the basic chit i can deal with. 

and regards to the crane thing. ive worked off the national. 3 terex. the altec and 2 different groves? saying i don't know what i am talking about?

you just a jealous #### because you run a dog show while i work with the best of the best equipment and people wise. stop being suck a pole smoker and relax. 

we'll get our chance to meet. don't you worry about that.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

:sword: Take pic's!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> :sword: Take pic's!
> Jeff



Best use of the sword fighters yet this year jeffers!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Best use of the sword fighters yet this year jeffers!



Ha!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 3, 2010)

Morbark, I only say that because I have absolutely NO experience with a woodsman, so I guess I will shut up now.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 3, 2010)

oldirty said:


> see what i deal with here wulf? little mutt jumping all around me trying to bite my ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for you ......I am not even gonna do this anymore with you I am tired and your weak , so whatever if you ever wanna finish this in person call me you got my number , really anytime ...


----------



## capecodtree (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 3, 2010)

What useable feedback to you get? 

Did you choose one?


----------

